# looking for other families in Las Palmas - Gran Canaria



## monique (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, 

We are a dutch family with 3 children living in Las Palmas and we would like to meet other expats or visit a meet up or something, but where are all the expats hiding???? 

If anybody knows of a group or have some advise on where to find them please let me know.

I would also like to start a play group for our two 10 month old boys in October, anyone interested in joining us? We would meet in our house or in a park or something.

Hope to hear from you,
Monique


----------



## mapfromoz (Mar 18, 2011)

hi monique
I am a mum of three young children who may be moving to Canary islands in a few months. Before my husband and I make our decision could you give me more information on the Canary Islands since you have been there.
the information I need is on:
*housing - price of 3 bedroom villa or apartment. What is the best areas to search for housing near Las Palmas, considering international school locations. 
*international Schools - from what age do they start at, and the costs.
*cost of food for a week
* price of a car (something 7 seater if possible)
* what sort of doctor facilities are available
* what would you pay for househelp
* is it difficult to communicate. Although we are most certainly willing to learn spanish can you get by.
any other information would be helpful
many thanks
MAP


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

monique said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are a dutch family with 3 children living in Las Palmas and we would like to meet other expats or visit a meet up or something, but where are all the expats hiding????
> 
> ...



Hi Monique,

Expats are not hiding, they just don't live in Las Palmas. Not a very family orientated city. It's more like Santa Monica in California or Bondi Beach in Sydney. Basically, a city where people come to work or spend their weekends or dine out.

If you want expat families, then it really depends what ethnic groups you are after. Germans like Aldea, Finns like Agaete, Norwegians like Mogan, european tourist like Puerto Rico. While Maspalomas and Playa Ingles have all kinds of europeans visiting and living there. Southern side, down from the airport, is warmer, sunnier and has more foreigners. On the northern side, it is pretty hard to find anyone speaking english.

Be VERY careful with kids outdoors. Kidnappings are frequent. If in doubt then have a look at the walls of police headquarters in Las Palmas which are covered with photos of missing kids. There are also plenty of pics on doors of city stores.


----------



## mapfromoz (Mar 18, 2011)

wow John, i didn't realise that. but thanks for letting me know. what is the security situation like? do foreigners live in compounds. Is houses gated? That is our current situation in africa.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mapfromoz said:


> wow John, i didn't realise that. but thanks for letting me know. what is the security situation like? do foreigners live in compounds. Is houses gated? That is our current situation in africa.


Where I live cars are left outside supermarkets unattended with the engines running, many do not lock their house doors.

I first visited Las Palmas in 1962, my last visit was a few days ago, at no time anywhere on the island have I ever felt threatened. I have friends who live in and on the outskirts of Las Palmas, their children play freely outside, they do not live in gated communities. There is crime on Gran Canaria, my friends in the Police tell me that a lot of the crime is committed by foreigners. If you use your common sense you will be O.K.

Also the night before last I was in a restaurant in the centre of Las Palmas, I counted four separate groups of people, all speaking English, two more speaking German and a table of Scandinavians. The place was packed with Spaniards and Foreiners,

Hepa


----------



## Superfish (Dec 13, 2011)

mapfromoz said:


> hi monique
> I am a mum of three young children who may be moving to Canary islands in a few months. Before my husband and I make our decision could you give me more information on the Canary Islands since you have been there.
> the information I need is on:
> *housing - price of 3 bedroom villa or apartment. What is the best areas to search for housing near Las Palmas, considering international school locations.
> ...


Hi MAP,

Did you end up moving to Las Palmas? My husband has been offered a job there, and we are very tempted to take it! We have two young children as well (1 & 4, though they will be 2 & 5 when we move). Did you manage to find the answers to your questions? If so, would you be able to share that info, as I am wondering the same things 

We would probably be moving out in June 2012.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Superfish said:


> Hi MAP,
> 
> Did you end up moving to Las Palmas? My husband has been offered a job there, and we are very tempted to take it! We have two young children as well (1 & 4, though they will be 2 & 5 when we move). Did you manage to find the answers to your questions? If so, would you be able to share that info, as I am wondering the same things
> 
> We would probably be moving out in June 2012.


I live in the Canary Islands, I am retired and live on the island of El Hierro. What a fantastic opportunity you have! and what a dilemma you must be in. Las Palmas de Gran Canaria is a bustling energetic city. With a fantastic beach

I first arrived there in 1962, on a Shell oil tanker from Trinidad and have liked the city and the island of Gran Canaria ever since. We visit at least once a year to replenish things we cannot get here, it is only a 45 minute flight and I enjoy every minute of our stay.

If you have any questions just fire away, we will do our best to find you the answers.


----------



## Ross87 (Jan 30, 2012)

*apartment realty?*



Hepa said:


> I live in the Canary Islands, I am retired and live on the island of El Hierro. What a fantastic opportunity you have! and what a dilemma you must be in. Las Palmas de Gran Canaria is a bustling energetic city. With a fantastic beach
> 
> I first arrived there in 1962, on a Shell oil tanker from Trinidad and have liked the city and the island of Gran Canaria ever since. We visit at least once a year to replenish things we cannot get here, it is only a 45 minute flight and I enjoy every minute of our stay.
> 
> If you have any questions just fire away, we will do our best to find you the answers.


I am looking for an apartment to rent month to month in las palmas gran canaria; i've been having difficulty finding apartments online... i'm about to go walk around and knock on doors... lol. is there some company's you may know of. I'm looking for under 400 euro a month 300 if possible... or it would be cool to live in a family or house that had a spare room. Thankyou!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try any Inmobiliario, Estate Agents. Nearly all rent apartments. You will be lucky to find apartments to rent at that price in the capital.

Try the local rag called La Provincia, lots of apartments advertised there


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

Johnfromoz said:


> Hi Monique,
> 
> Expats are not hiding, they just don't live in Las Palmas. Not a very family orientated city. It's more like Santa Monica in California or Bondi Beach in Sydney. Basically, a city where people come to work or spend their weekends or dine out.
> 
> ...



I nearly fell off my chair frequent kidnappings in Las Palmas. This is simply untrue. There were two cases of child kidnappings a few years ago that received a huge amount of publicity because they never happen here. The posters are a well organized campaign to keep the cases in the news. The danger of an expat child being kidnapped in Las Palmas, or anywhere in the Canary Islands, is zero. 

The Canary Islands are one of the safest places in the world with European standard policing and security. 

Also, there are plenty of expats living in Las Palmas. It's just a big city and there isn't an expat centre or a place where they gather. Most expats here integrate pretty easily into local life.


----------



## AlexBramwell (Sep 24, 2012)

*Secuirty in Las Palmaas*



mapfromoz said:


> wow John, i didn't realise that. but thanks for letting me know. what is the security situation like? do foreigners live in compounds. Is houses gated? That is our current situation in africa.


Hello, I am British but grew up in Las Palmas and currently live here, right by the beach. There is no security risk to expats whatsoever. This is Europe for Pete's sake!!

There are no kidnappings in the Canary Islands, apart from a couple of high profile cases that received massive attention just because they were so exceptional. Canarians of all ages (even surly teenagers) adore kids. 

Expats can live completely at ease in local communitiesand buildings. This is the main reason that there is no expat nerve centre in Las Palmas: Most expats go semi-native.


----------

